# I learned the shocking truth; when I'm shy my voice is terrible.



## Scottzuh (Aug 24, 2012)

It's a slight triumph, I know but I'm shocked at how bad I sound. What I did was to bring my video camera and stuff into my book bag and hit record right before I go to a class that I have a good amount of anxiety. In this class everyone is talking and I'm usually just staring out into space waiting for the teacher to come in and get started. I forced myself to talk up a few times, asked the teacher a question and answered a question. 


Later in the day, with a piece of paper at hand to take notes, I played the tape. 
I'm still shocked at how garbled my voice sounded. I had hard time making out what I was saying. I was either mumbling or talking too fast. I sounded like an old man. Everyone else sounded clear. It explains a lot if I sound that bad when I'm nervous no wonder why other ppl are slow to initiate conversation. If I can work to relax my vocal cords when nervous then I have a big triumph of improvement. 


I recommend anyone who's shy and wonders why others aren't starting conversations with them to try what I did and see if you have that same issue I did.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

When i am anxious my throat feels tight and i can barely even speak. When i can speak I talk really fast and panicky.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

yea my voice can come out wrong when im nervous too \:


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't really believe in the word shy because people that aren't shy, say their shy and people that are shy, say their shy, so I don't really like that word. I just think of it as mild to severe anxiety because if you didn't have anxiety, you would talk, get where I'm going?

Back to OP, I can sort of relate to what your saying because I stutter a little bit, not crazy or anything, like I choke a letter or something in a sentence or I just have to pause and think about what I'm saying but I always try and talk as clear as I can because I know how it feels when someone talks and you can't understand them, I hate it so I kind of just talk nice and clear because I know what it feels like to not hear someone, it makes me meddddddd.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

I have the same, everytime I'm talking to people I don't know my voice gets high(er) than usual. A friend has told me this, but I kinda noticed it myself too.


----------



## Liz13 (Sep 12, 2012)

I can relate... My voice gets tiny and high pitched, and I hate hearing the way it sounds... It's like a reflection of thr anxiety me, not the real me.


----------



## Scottzuh (Aug 24, 2012)

I went ahead and did another recording session this time using the same class as before. I was nervous, but I tried to relax and noted that if I'm not relaxed my voice is going to sound lousy. In doing the playback I found that I had a little improvement but I still have some work to do. I think maybe if I can get my vocals really warmed up before hand then I might be able to have a playback without cringe, then game plan is to improve to the point where I can do I playback and say I sound good, just something to work on.


----------

